#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  How does the House Registration Book work??

## Khun Custard

I'm hoping some one can help me out on this one.

My wife has told me that every house in Thailand requires a House Registration book that records births, deaths, marriages and longer term tenants who are in  residence. 
This book needs to be kept up to date by registering the info at the local Ampur.

So.....
What is the process when you build a new house and start a new family to obtain this book?

Do falangs on any form of Visa which give permanant / partial residence who have a financial  stake (be it by company ownership or lease back from the wife) have the right / need to be recorded in this book??

Anyone had an interesting experience they would like to share with this process ??

Thanks

----------


## Thetyim

The book is callen Tapien Baan.
There are two types.
Blue for thai citizens and yellow for foreigners

----------


## blackgang

Yea, Mine is yellow..

----------


## Loombucket

I believe that if you are married, you can get your name in the blue book but they change the rules every so often. I also believe that the headman, or wife of the headman, issues the book and you have to take that to the government office and get it registered there. They should be able to confirm this at your local office.

----------


## Bluecat

> I believe that if you are married, you can get your name in the blue book


I don't think so.

----------


## Loombucket

> Originally Posted by Loombucket
> 
> 
> I believe that if you are married, you can get your name in the blue book
> 
> 
> I don't think so.


Yes, sorry, please ignore my post. I asked the BIL and they are still arguing behind me.

 :Sorry1: 

Please note that I never, knowingly, give information that I believe to be untrue.

----------


## Bluecat

Well, welcome to the club... :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

Foreigners can only have a yellow book and it is issued by the Amphur.

BTW it is free  :Smile:  but takes a bit of paperwork to get.

----------


## blackgang

Never post a farang in the Blue Tapien Baan, all they are for is who lives where, you must go to the Amphur and request your yellow one, and then sometimes the headman has to go in and tell them that you do live in the moo.
Then with that and your long stay visa you can register a car or mo'cy in your own name.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Never post a farang in the Blue Tapien Baan, all they are for is who lives where, you must go to the Amphur and request your yellow one, and then sometimes the headman has to go in and tell them that you do live in the moo.
> Then with that and your long stay visa you can register a car or mo'cy in your own name.


So Khun BlackGang, what sort of documentation, if any, is needed to acquire the yellow one.  I thought is was the Immigration office that issued the letter of address that was necessary for vehicle license and registration.

----------


## blackgang

> what sort of documentation, if any, is needed to acquire the yellow one. I thought is was the Immigration office that issued the letter of address that was necessary for vehicle license and registration.


I took my wife with her Tapien Baan, my passport with long stay visa and went to the Amphur, done some paperwork, and then had to go by and tell the headman he was needed at the Amphur before they would issue to me.
And I guess that a letter from immigration would do but when you live 400KM from the nearest Immig. office a yellow book is a lot easier.

----------


## Khun Custard

Thanks all - got the picture now

----------


## Thetyim

I had to show my birth certificate to get my yellow book.

They wanted my parents full names.

----------


## blackgang

Yea, I think I did too, but it been so long ago and I have shown so much paper to so many Thai that it is amazing the we can remember what we show to who and for what reason.
Thai Love this paperwork.
I was in Carrefour, with my big shopping cart I went first abd bought a copy/printer/scanner and had it in my cart and went and got a loaf of bread, ketchup, milk and coffee, and a couple other things, go to a check out and here 2 dudes mount my cart and drag the paper out of the crack in the lid where I had put them and whip out their own papers and start to copy all kinds of shit, I am waiting now,I am hot and tired and been riding in a Tuk Tuk all over town for hours,, so I blew up said look at this fucking credit card reciept that was stapled to the other papers, I have already paid for this mutherfucker now get the fuck going and I left with my shit.

----------


## barnsleyman

Hello,my thai g/friend has a blue house reg book,do i need to be reg in it for immigration legalities,because now you have to show proof of address when renewing 90 day extension,by the way ,i'm on a retirement visa

----------


## Thetyim

> Hello,my thai g/friend has a blue house reg book,do i need to be reg in it for immigration legalities


As has been stated a few times above a farang cannot be entered into a blue Tapien Baan book.
There is no legal requirement for a farang to be shown on a Tapien Baan.
Some of us who have lived here long time find a yellow TB a useful document to have.

----------


## good2bhappy

^ If we own the house and we have a blue book can I get another yellow book in my name?

----------


## Thetyim

^
Yes.
I've got one

----------


## blackgang

And since I no longer live in a house with my wife, but leased another home for myself in CM, I now have to get the yellow one redone, had it signed out at Phetchabun Amphur and get a new one issued from here.
That is now in the process.

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by barnsleyman
> 
> Hello,my thai g/friend has a blue house reg book,do i need to be reg in it for immigration legalities
> 
> 
> As has been stated a few times above a farang cannot be entered into a blue Tapien Baan book.
> There is no legal requirement for a farang to be shown on a Tapien Baan.
> Some of us who have lived here long time find a yellow TB a useful document to have.


So if we cannot be entered in the blue book, what about if we co-own the house? The owners must be stated I think?

----------


## Thetyim

^
Nope.
The blue book is for thai citizens only so unless you go for citizenship you can only have a yellow book

----------


## barnsleyman

> Originally Posted by barnsleyman
> 
> Hello,my thai g/friend has a blue house reg book,do i need to be reg in it for immigration legalities
> 
> 
> As has been stated a few times above a farang cannot be entered into a blue Tapien Baan book.
> There is no legal requirement for a farang to be shown on a Tapien Baan.
> Some of us who have lived here long time find a yellow TB a useful document to have.


Sorry but i was told that blue books were only for thai nationals who own house & land,& that yellow books were for farangs who only owned condo's.The reason that i asked  about blue books was,that if you live with or married to a Thai lady or man & everything is in their name, how can you prove to immigration that you live there.The only way that i can see is,reg mobile phone to address,have water & elec reg in your name,& have a Thai driving license,any help please.

----------


## Thetyim

^
The yellow book is for non thai nationals who either own a condo or have shown a long term commitment to live in thailand.

Proof of address can be obtained from Immigration or your embassy/consulate.  They usually only ask a few questions.
If you have some papers to show as well then I think you will have no problems.

----------


## blackgang

Before the village headman had to go to Amphur and tell them I lived in the village for sometime, at least I guess thats why he had to go, but I know he did, now this time I have a 2 year lease/rental agreement and the lady that own the house lives in BKK so she camwe up here to visit her sister, Who takes care of the house and while here she had to gfo to San Sai amphur and sign some papers that I did live in her house here, so now i am supposed to get a new yellow book as the other is no good no more since it was signed off in phetrchabu

----------


## Fabian

> ^
> Nope.
> The blue book is for thai citizens only so unless you go for citizenship you can only have a yellow book


so if one owner is thai and the other foreigner tehy will issue two books for the same household?

----------


## Thetyim

^
Yes.
The yellow book is registration only and confers no right of ownership

----------


## blackgang

But you will have to go and ask for the Yellow book, They are not going to come crawling to you and hand you the book, to easy, so go the the Amphur and ask for one.

----------


## sun shade

Well this is my experience 2 days ago, to get a yellow book you have to fill in a form asking father and mothers name,any siblings,where you were born,what blood group you are. And if thats not enough you have to take the head of the villiage and a neighbour to the office to make sure you are ok. And we did have a blue book for 3 yrs with our names in it 2 farangs, but i now think it was because we had the house built so therefore the first owners. Good Luck. we took a lawyer with us to translate and make it easier but still very uncomfortable.  :ourrules:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> what about if we co-own the house?


You can never co-own the house unless you get yourself a Thai passport.

----------


## blackgang

> But you will have to go and ask for the Yellow book, They are not going to come crawling to you and hand you the book, to easy, so go the the Amphur and ask for one.


This what ai did before and what I have done in San Sai,,




> now this time I have a 2 year lease/rental agreement and the lady that own the house lives in BKK so she camwe up here to visit her sister, Who takes care of the house and while here she had to gfo to San Sai amphur and sign some papers that I did live in her house here, so now i am supposed to get a new yellow book as the other is no good no more since it was signed off in phetrchabu __________________


Now I am going in for my renewal of extension tomorrow, and I just found out from my landlady that she will bring me a copy of my page as I am registered in her *BLUE BOOK* as if I was a Thai, so we will se how this is going to work.

----------

